# 43239 and 91035



## alashae5@gmail.com (Feb 18, 2016)

can I bill a 43239 and a 91035 together for the placement. the egd was diagnostic not just for placement. I have seen some talk about not billing the 91035 at all until reading and interp. please help.


----------



## pamsbill (Feb 21, 2016)

You want to make sure the interpretation is done before you bill it. What if the stomach is full of food and no images can be seen? Or if it malfunctions or for some other reason it ends up not completed -- you need to know before you bill, because you would not bill for the full procedure.

So, IMO, yes you wait for the interpretation and then you bill for it but you use the date the procedure was performed.


----------



## alashae5@gmail.com (Feb 23, 2016)

*Pamsbill*

Hey, sorry to ask but i just want to be clear. I need to bill the egd now and when the bravo is read then bill for the bravo. Wouldnt i use the date the bravo was read for the bill date?? Sorry again! Im new!


----------



## pamsbill (Feb 26, 2016)

No, the coding guidance is to use the date the test was actually done as the date of service. The only reason you wait until it is interpreted is to make sure you should bill a complete procedure. Think of it like a blood test. You draw the blood and all the lab codes are processed. Two days later you get all the results along with the CPT codes they did but you use the date of the draw for the date of service.


----------



## pamsbill (Feb 26, 2016)

alashae5@gmail.com said:


> Hey, sorry to ask but i just want to be clear. I need to bill the egd now and when the bravo is read then bill for the bravo. Wouldnt i use the date the bravo was read for the bill date?? Sorry again! Im new!



Just to be clear, yes this is correct. You bill the EGD now and then, after you get the Bravo results, you bill the 91035 using the EGD date as the date of service.


----------

